# Ryders Hobby Closing a Store.



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I happened by Ryders in Livonia, MI. only to find a sign on the front and a limited selection of closeout merchandise. I bought four Hawks kits (3 silly surfers and one Wierd-Oh's) for $24.00. They still had a good selection of plastic kits and RC stuff. It might be in your interest to stop by and take a look. 

It's odd we have some "mom and pop shops" doing okay and a chain store closing it's doors.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Didn't Nakin Hardware in Westland, I believe is the name open a hobbyshop in Farmington somewhere?


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Rider's was more of a "mom n' pop" than a chain. Individually the stores haven't been doing that well. Surprisingly, the one in Flint is still going strong.


----------



## bobmodel (Aug 21, 2008)

I talked to John the manager this week and they will close doors on Friday. They are moving inventory to the Ypsilanti store which he says has moved to a larger location about a mile down the road from the old location.
Yes , Nankin opened a new hobby shop in Farmington at Nine mile and Farmington Rds.. No hardware - just hobbies. This is where I am starting a kids model building club on Sept. 6th.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I was at the one in Flint early this week, prices are always a might high but they're always busy.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Rider's was more of a "mom n' pop" than a chain. Individually the stores haven't been doing that well. Surprisingly, the one in Flint is still going strong.


They had 6 stores in Michigan and Ohio, right? That's not mom and pop, to me.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i wish the staff at the taylor locaton was friendlier. it would make me feel much better about shopping there, but theyre the closest store in the area that carries tamiya. ive yet to make it to nankins new store, but theyre cool folks. i was thrilled to find keck hardware in trenton, which has a full service lhs within.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nankin's new store has a nice selection of kits, but I don't remember seeing anything from Tamiya. I could be wrong. They don't have anything from Moebius either, even though Great Planes is their distributor. Maybe they need schoolin'...


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> They had 6 stores in Michigan and Ohio, right? That's not mom and pop, to me.


You are correct, by all appearances it's an organized chain. However the creation and ownership of these shops was more of a series of indivudally owned store/stores. Nothing like a "Hobbytown USA". There were several main players and a few individual owners, out of which each shop was left to stand on their own success.

They shared a name across what, 12 stores at the height of their success? They remain to this day some of my favorite hobbyshops ever and if I were to open one of my own I'd want it to be similar to what I remembered of the better Rider's stores.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> Nankin's new store has a nice selection of kits, but I don't remember seeing anything from Tamiya. I could be wrong. They don't have anything from Moebius either, even though Great Planes is their distributor. Maybe they need schoolin'...


i asked them about the tamiya paints. the rub is that putting in a display rack of those paints is a major investment. i can see why theyd be hesitant. its not like stocking a new kit or bringing in a new color of a brand you already carry.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I love the Ryders in Grand Rapids and they get a LOT of my business. 

There is also a small shop that deals pretty much exclusively with trains right down the street from me, and they can be a good source for kit building tools and supplies, but not much else. There is really only one other "model shop" style store in my area, but they have a rather poor selection of model kits, and if you aren't interested in RC cars or planes, they don't give you the time of day. 

Of course, there are Michaels and Hobby Lobby stores nearby.

My only problem with the local Ryders is that they do seem to take a very long time restocking something (supplies, paint colors, etc.) when they run out. Still, I'm there usually once a week.


----------

